# Painting over creosote



## The Bear (2 Jul 2015)

I have an old shed in the house I've been in a few months. 
Inside it looks (and smells) like its been creosoted and in places feels a bit oily. presuming it is traditional creosote, can it be painted over. (The outside is normal paint and in decent nick)
Thanks

Mark


----------



## mind_the_goat (2 Jul 2015)

I'd be tempted to take the shed down and reassemble it in the garden before painting it. :?


----------



## The Bear (2 Jul 2015)

Great advice rob consider it done. 
Mark


----------



## blackrodd (2 Jul 2015)

As I'm aware, the only thing that will stick, and somewhat neutralise creosote is aluminium primer,
It's made to prime over any oily, tar finishes, and also coloured pigments bleeding through a lighter colour, read what it says on the tin, try and avoid the tall old stock tins, it's difficult to get the aluminium sludged at the bottom to mix, and you can't get a stick in there!
I use Dulux, but that may work out somewhat expensive, I googled Blackfriars, usually a good company £13.00 a litre fromany of their outlets
HTH Regards Rodders


----------



## Myfordman (2 Jul 2015)

When I was less experienced than now in 1983, I built a workshop reusing some window frames but needing new sills. In ignorance, I soaked them in creosote, determined that they would not rot.
Well that idea worked as they are still as good as when I fitted them but it is only in the last few years (some 30 years later) have I been able to get paint to stick to them without it blistering.
I'd not tried Al primer though. So Creosote is a great preservative but let it dry for 30 years before over painting.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Jul 2015)

+ 1 for Rod. Creosote will bleed through anything else.


----------



## The Bear (2 Jul 2015)

I'll check out the aluminium primer, thanks

Mark


----------



## TimothyClaypole (2 Jul 2015)

I'd just line it with some sheet material and paint that rather than messing trying to paint over Creosote.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Jul 2015)

Yes, you could line the shed with hardboard or 6mm ply and paint that. Easier and better, really.


----------



## RogerS (2 Jul 2015)

I'd try the technical department at Zinsser. They have some great How To guides but bitumen and asphalt are the closest I could find to creosote. Their products are DBs.


----------



## blackrodd (2 Jul 2015)

phil.p":1bh1tpme said:


> Yes, you could line the shed with hardboard or 6mm ply and paint that. Easier and better, really.



As Timothy and Phil.p have said, covering with osb or similar will make you're shed a bit stronger and as the Blackfriars works out at £1.00 a m2 and possibly better value.
Regards Rodders


----------



## Flynnwood (3 Jul 2015)

Johnstone's Quick Dry Primer Sealer will lock down creosote.

Tech Data Sheet:
https://paint247.ppgnet.com/generaldocs ... Sealer.pdf


----------

